# hdparm -tT contest -- szybkość Twojego dysku

## Gabrys

Zainspirowany GLX gears contest, który jak wiemy może służyć co najwyżej do sprawdzenia, czy nasza karta graficzna jest prawidłowo skonfigurowana postanowiłem rozpocząć inny temat. Jak w tytule wykonujemy:

```
hdparm -tT /dev/hda (*)
```

Test ten pokazuje dwie wartości: szybkość kopiowania danych z cache'u dysku oraz z samego dysku. W ten sposób można zobaczyć czy dobrze skonfigurowaliśmy dysk (DMA, itd), ale nie tylko. Ten test chyba prawidłowo odzwierciedla wydajność dysku. Przy grafice wiadomo, że oprócz szybkości liczy się też ilość instrukcji (im więcej tym lepiej). Obok wyników (radzę puszczać na systemie "idle" i kilka prób  :Wink: ) proszę o podawanie modelu dysku i oczywiście magistrali (ATA/SATA/może ktoś ma jeszcze coś innego?). Dodam, że inspiracją (oprócz GLX gears contest) był dla mnie wynik takiego porównania między moim dyskiem ATA a SATA kolegi, który okazał się równie szybki (wolny) co mój, tylko tyle, że dane z cache'u kopiował 4 razy szybciej  :Rolling Eyes: . No nic, moje wyniki:

```
kornel quake # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1204 MB in  2.00 seconds = 600.76 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  166 MB in  3.02 seconds =  54.96 MB/sec
```

Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 (ST380011A). dysk chodzi na UDMA5 + DMA + 32bit.

PS: dodam, że odpalenie z najwyższym priorytetem (nice -n -20 hdparm -tT /dev/hda) zwiększa pierwszą wartość o około 10% -- u mnie 666MB/sec, a drugą nieznacznie (w końcu najbardziej spowalnia sam dysk) -- u mnie 56MB/sec.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* zamienić /dev/hda na urządzenie dysku, na którym pracujemy.

----------

## KonMan

```
/dev/hdb:

 Timing cached reads:   2340 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1169.01 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  156 MB in  3.01 seconds =  51.84 MB/sec
```

 :Smile: 

+ informacja o dysku:

```
ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       WDC WD800JB-00FMA0

        Firmware Revision:  13.03G13

Standards:

        Supported: 6 5 4 3

        Likely used: 6
```

Last edited by KonMan on Mon Jan 02, 2006 9:41 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ilny

O to moj wynik, rodzaj dysku w podpisie (dodam ze ATA-100)  :Wink: 

```

gentoo ilny # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1284 MB in  2.00 seconds = 641.96 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  156 MB in  3.00 seconds =  52.00 MB/sec

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Maqlik

A to moje wyniki:

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1222 MB in  2.00 seconds = 611.37 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  178 MB in  3.03 seconds =  59.14 MB/sec
```

A to moj dysk (mam reiser4 ale to chyba wpływu nie ma):

```
/dev/hda:

 Model=SAMSUNG SP1213N, FwRev=TL100-24, SerialNo=S00UJ10X506979

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=34902, SectSize=554, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=4047/16/255, CurSects=16511760, LBA=yes, LBAsects=234493056

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: (null):

 * signifies the current active mode
```

----------

## Gabrys

 *Maqlik wrote:*   

> A to moj dysk (mam reiser4 ale to chyba wpływu nie ma):

 

Dobrze sądzisz.

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

```
[root@prime~]# hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1688 MB in  2.00 seconds = 842.86 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 Timing buffered disk reads:  160 MB in  3.23 seconds =  49.57 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

dla

```
[root@prime~]# dmesg| grep WD

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD800JD-00HK  Rev: 13.0

```

oraz

```
root@prime~]# hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1688 MB in  2.00 seconds = 842.44 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  118 MB in  3.05 seconds =  38.71 MB/sec

```

dla

```
[root@prime~]# dmesg| grep hda

   hda: ST340016A, ATA DISK drive
```

ponadto

```
[root@prime~]# hdparm -tT /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Timing cached reads:   1696 MB in  2.01 seconds = 844.75 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   30 MB in  3.06 seconds =   9.80 MB/sec
```

dla

```
[root@prime~]# dmesg| grep hdb

    hdb: ST36531A, ATA DISK drive
```

Pierwszy dysk 2-letni SATA, drugi 4-letni ATA100, trzeci prawie 7-letetni ATA33.

----------

## canis_lupus

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1868 MB in  2.00 seconds = 933.94 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  142 MB in  3.04 seconds =  46.77 MB/sec
```

```
Model=Maxtor 6Y080L0, FwRev=YAR41VW0, SerialNo=Y3JQ430E

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=160086528

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: (null):

 * signifies the current active mode
```

Powiedzcie mi: czzemu mam: 

```
Config={ Fixed }
```

Oraz czemu mam tylko UDMA2, oraz czeu zadne nie ma gwiazdki?

Dysk to Maxtor 6Y080L0 a chipset nForce2.Last edited by canis_lupus on Mon Jan 02, 2006 10:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gabrys

 *Radioaktywny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root@prime~]# hdparm -tT /dev/hda
> 
> ...

 

Wg mnie trochę mało

@canis_lupus: może Maxtor/chipset nie pozwala ustawiać wartości? Tak tylko strzelam.

----------

## phranzee

```
/dev/md/2:

 Timing cached reads:   1864 MB in  2.00 seconds = 931.03 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  288 MB in  3.01 seconds =  95.63 MB/sec
```

  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /dev/md/2:
> 
> ...

 

Ładnie  :Smile: , co to jest, jakiś RAID?

----------

## sebad

```
gentos sebad # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1616 MB in  2.00 seconds = 807.95 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  164 MB in  3.01 seconds =  54.52 MB/sec
```

```
hda: WDC WD1600JB-00GVA0
```

----------

## phranzee

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Ładnie , co to jest, jakiś RAID?

 raid0 na sata

----------

## Alpin19

No. A to, to istna tragedia, dysk w laptopie:

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1100 MB in  2.00 seconds = 549.26 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   30 MB in  3.06 seconds =   9.82 MB/sec
```

----------

## yoshi314

```
yOSHi ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   3472 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1734.53 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  180 MB in  3.01 seconds =  59.87 MB/sec
```

dysk seagate 250gb na s-ata 150

```
yOSHi ~ # hdparm -I /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST3250823AS                             

        Serial Number:      4ND0AB7Z

        Firmware Revision:  3.03    

Standards:

        Supported: 7 6 5 4 

        Likely used: 7

(.......)

```

----------

## BeteNoire

Testy moich dysków wypadają dość marnie:

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1392 MB in  2.00 seconds = 694.37 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   90 MB in  3.05 seconds =  29.47 MB/sec

Model=WDC WD800JB-00ETA0
```

```
/dev/hdb:

 Timing cached reads:   1388 MB in  2.00 seconds = 694.11 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   90 MB in  3.03 seconds =  29.73 MB/sec

Model=WDC WD400JB-00FSA0
```

Jeśli ktoś jest w stanie pomóc mi wycisnąć z tych dysków to co powinny osiągać (ca. 50 MB/s) to stawiam mu skrzynkę piwa  :Smile:  Oba mają po 8MB cache, maksymalny tryb DMA (aktywny!) to udma5. Nie wiem o co chodzi, że są takie wolne :/ Dziwne jest też to, że testowane z livecd (np. R.I.P. bazowanej na Slackware) gdzie nie są zamontowane żadne partycje dają wynik zbliżony do 50MB/s.

----------

## Gabrys

A co Ci mówi hdparm?

```
kornel quake # hdparm  /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 80026361856, start = 0
```

Myślę, że IO_support 0 (16-bit) i using_dma 0 mogą mieć wpływ na wydajność (u mnie tak było).

A co do innych dystrybucji też nigdy się nie przejmowałem ustawianiem DMA (czyt. samo się ustawiało), dopiero Gentoo nie potrafiło sobie poradzić. Trzeba przyznać, że nie robi to dobrego pierwszego wrażenia, ale cóż. Taka karma. 

Tak serio radzę spojrzeć na to co daje hdparm /dev/hda na owej dystrybucji Live i porównać które przełączniki mają inne stany i szukać dalej jak to przestawić. Pomocne też jest cat /proc/ide/via, jeśli masz mobo na chipsecie VIA, jeśli innej firmy powinno być analogicznie.

----------

## BeteNoire

```
/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 1024 (on)

 geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 156301488, start = 0

/dev/hdb:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 1024 (on)

 geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 78165360, start = 0
```

----------

## Gabrys

Jedyną różnicą którą widzę jest readahead, ale to nie powinno mieć takiego znaczenia  :Rolling Eyes: .

----------

## ketjow

```
crayfish64 linux # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1924 MB in  2.00 seconds = 961.94 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 Timing buffered disk reads:  184 MB in  3.02 seconds =  60.92 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

na dysku:

```
scsi2 : sata_promise

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3200822AS       Rev: 3.01

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

```

Tylko po co te bledy?  :Smile: 

Ciekawe jest ze im czesciej robilem test, tym wiekszy mialem "buffered disk reads". Na poczatku z 8, a jak zrobilem test z 10 razy to w koncu osiagnelo wartosc maksimum ~60MB/sec. Ciekawe..

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Jedyną różnicą którą widzę jest readahead, ale to nie powinno mieć takiego znaczenia .

 

Dziwi mnie wartość readahead, wydaje mi się... nie, jestem prawie pewien!, że kiedyś było 256. Eksperymentowałem parę tygodni temu z tym ustawieniem i zmiana jego nic nie dawała. A przed chwilą...

```
hdparm -a256 /dev/hda

hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1368 MB in  2.00 seconds = 682.40 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  122 MB in  3.03 seconds =  40.32 MB/sec
```

To naprawdę dziwne... No, jeszcze z 10 MB by się przydało...

----------

## Gabrys

Jeśli masz obciążony sysytem, to może tak zwalniać  :Wink: . Proponuję nice -n -20 hdparm /dev/hda

----------

## edi15ta

nie wiem dlaeczego ale ja mam fatalne wyniki, na moim pececie:

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1012 MB in  2.00 seconds = 505.32 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  108 MB in  3.08 seconds =  35.05 MB/sec

```

na dysku:

```

hda: ST360021A, ATA DISK drive

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117231408 sectors (60022 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

```

po zmianie nice, jest nieco lepiej:

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1280 MB in  2.00 seconds = 639.46 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  122 MB in  3.03 seconds =  40.20 MB/sec

```

----------

## dylon

U mnie rewelacja  :Very Happy: 

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   548 MB in  2.00 seconds = 273.36 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   18 MB in  3.08 seconds =   5.84 MB/sec

```

Mam chyba skopana obsluge DMA (nie mylic z samym dma dysku) i przez to dysk dziala mi fatalnie (transfery i obciazenie procka jakby dzialal w PIO  :Sad:  )

```

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  1 (on)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 156301488, start = 0

/dev/hda:

 Model=ST380011A, FwRev=3.04, SerialNo=3JV0ZBES

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=4047/16/255, CurSects=16511760, LBA=yes, LBAsects=156301488

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 *udma4

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2:  ATA/ATAPI-1 ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5 ATA/ATAPI-6

```

----------

## Raku

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> A co do innych dystrybucji też nigdy się nie przejmowałem ustawianiem DMA (czyt. samo się ustawiało), dopiero Gentoo nie potrafiło sobie poradzić. Trzeba przyznać, że nie robi to dobrego pierwszego wrażenia, ale cóż. Taka karma. 
> 
> 

 

a jak prawidłowo odczytać twoją wypowiedź?

nigdy nie przejmowałeś się ustawieniami DMA, a na Gentoo nie potrafiłeś sobie z tym poradzić. Nie robi to dobrego pierwszego wrażenia o tobie. Ale cóż, taka karma.   :Twisted Evil: 

a wyjaśniając problem: gentoo nie robi sobie nic samo z twoim DMA. Jak sobie skompilujesz kernel, tak będziesz miał to ustawione. Widocznie spierdzieliłeś coś przy kompilacji. A jak nie zaznaczyłeś dobrze chipsetu, opcji domyslnego włączania DMA czy co tam jeszcze jest, to uruchamiasz przy starcie hdparm, które ci to ustawia. A jak sobie nie włączyłeś hdparm przy starcie (nie dodałeś skryptu startującego do domyslnego runlevela), to również nie jest temu winne gentoo. Możesz próbować zgadnąć, kto ponownie dał d... w tym przypadku   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dlugidll

dysk to Maxtor 160 GB 8MB cach ATA 133 -- jest to dysk z seri dimond 10 czy jakos tak, ma ponad 1 rok

 model to 

6B160P0

hdparm -tT /dev/hda

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   2892 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1445.91 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  164 MB in  3.02 seconds =  54.30 MB/sec
```

----------

## chojny

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1120 MB in  2.00 seconds = 558.85 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  164 MB in  3.02 seconds =  54.30 MB/sec

```

na

```

/dev/hda:

 Model=WDC WD800JB-00JJA0, FwRev=05.01C05, SerialNo=WD-WCAM92302751

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec SpinMotCtl Fixed DTR>5Mbs FmtGapReq }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=66

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=4047/16/255, CurSects=16511760, LBA=yes, LBAsects=156301488

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version:

 * signifies the current active mode

```

8mb cache

pozdrawiam

----------

## deluge

```
hdparm -Tt /dev/sda                                                               

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2304 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1151.93 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  166 MB in  3.02 seconds =  54.96 MB/sec

```

 :Smile: 

Dysk to WD 160 GB SATA

----------

## Mihashi

 *Radioaktywny wrote:*   

> Pierwszy dysk 2-letni SATA, drugi 4-letni ATA100, trzeci prawie 7-letetni ATA33.

 

Twoje wyniki SATA są średnie. Przeczytaj może poniższy art (sorry, za odwołanie do innego forum, ale wydaje się na miejscu):

http://forum.overclockers.pl/viewtopic.php?t=9580

----------

## dlugidll

juz pokazywalem wybiki przy hdparm, ale powtorze 

dysk 160 GB ata 133

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   2884 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1441.91 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  164 MB in  3.04 seconds =  53.94 MB/sec
```

ale jest problem przy uzyciu 

 bonnie++ -u root

bo wyniki sa takie

```
Version 1.93c       ------Sequential Output------ --Sequential Input- --Random-

Concurrency   1     -Per Chr- --Block-- -Rewrite- -Per Chr- --Block-- --Seeks--

Machine        Size K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP  /sec %CP

a             1G    348   99  37960 13 16812  5    946    96 41605  5 209.4  0

Version 93c       ------Sequential Create------ --------Random Create--------

a                   -Create-- --Read--- -Delete-- -Create-- --Read--- -Delete--

              files  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP

                 16  2144  96 +++++ +++ +++++ +++  2213  98 +++++ +++  6800  95
```

natomiast na samsungu sata 200 GB

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1324 MB in  2.00 seconds = 662.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  168 MB in  3.00 seconds =  56.00 MB/sec
```

wiec teoretycznie bardzo podobne

dla bonnie++ oraz dysk samsung 200 GB

```
Version  1.03       ------Sequential Output------ --Sequential Input- --Random-

                    -Per Chr- --Block-- -Rewrite- -Per Chr- --Block-- --Seeks--

Machine        Size K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP  /sec %CP

Micha;           1G 23850  99 69589  25 22137   7 20234  77 52711   9 219.9   0

                    ------Sequential Create------ --------Random Create--------

                    -Create-- --Read--- -Delete-- -Create-- --Read--- -Delete--

              files  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP

                 16  2031  99 +++++ +++ +++++ +++  2082  99 +++++ +++  5366  99
```

ale przy bonnie++ jest roznica, nie wiem czy az taki wplyw ma roznica w ersjach tego programu, nawet jesli ma to niektore wyniki na  moim dyslu sa bardzo slabe 

                         zwlaszcza tu te 384 K  oraz  946 jak i inne nie sa zbyt dobre

----------

## polleck

U mnie RAID-0

```
warsztat ~ # hdparm -tT  /dev/md1

/dev/md1:

 Timing cached reads:   2476 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1235.45 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  362 MB in  3.00 seconds = 120.50 MB/sec

```

sda:

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2476 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1237.92 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 Timing buffered disk reads:  182 MB in  3.00 seconds =  60.66 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

sdb:

```
/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   2456 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1227.92 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 Timing buffered disk reads:  182 MB in  3.01 seconds =  60.42 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

Całkiem sympatycznie.

2xWD 160GB SATA2 jako SATA1

```
scsi1 : sata_via

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD1600JS-00M  Rev: 02.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD1600JS-00M  Rev: 02.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

```

----------

## totencham

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   552 MB in  2.01 seconds = 274.12 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   48 MB in  3.06 seconds =  15.66 MB/sec

```

 :Sad: 

```

 Model=ST380011A, FwRev=8.01, SerialNo=5JVLLTLE

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=156301488

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2:  ATA/ATAPI-1 ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5 ATA/ATAPI-6

```

```

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 156301488, start = 0

```

Dysk działa na ATA33, mimo, że płyta powinna wyciskać ATA66. Niestety, ma ona jakąś wadę i działa tylko ATA33  :Sad: 

Wcześniej było jeszcze gorzej, na szczęście nie dawno przeczytałem http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_hdparm_to_improve_IDE_device_performance ,  co pozwoliło mi uzyskać obecny poziom  :Confused:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Callem

2 dyski Maxtor 6L200M0 SATA, spięte w "software RAID1", kontroler nVidia CK804:

```
/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   2556 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1276.28 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  186 MB in  3.01 seconds =  61.76 MB/sec

/dev/md1:

 Timing cached reads:   2264 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1130.48 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  180 MB in  3.02 seconds =  59.67 MB/sec

/dev/md2:

 Timing cached reads:   2384 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1190.99 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  184 MB in  3.03 seconds =  60.82 MB/sec

/dev/md3:

 Timing cached reads:   2220 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1110.17 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  180 MB in  3.02 seconds =  59.65 MB/sec

```

----------

## blazeu

```
Timing cached reads:   556 MB in  2.00 seconds = 277.90 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   86 MB in  3.03 seconds =  28.34 MB/sec

```

```

 Model=SAMSUNG SV4002H, FwRev=QP100-12, SerialNo=0358J1DT505192

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=38997, SectSize=619, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=4047/16/255, CurSects=16511760, LBA=yes, LBAsects=78242976

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 1: 

```

Czas chyba wymienic komputer...  :Razz:  Bo ten ma kolo 200 +/- 20 lat :]

----------

## Gabrys

@raku: po prostu do czasu, gdy zetknąłem się z Gentoo nie miałem pojęcia o co chodzi z tymi wszystkimi DMA, każda dystrybucja załatwiała sprawę sama. Tutaj coś trzeba grzebać i tu był mój problem. Raz wykonałem hdparm z jakimiś magicznymi opcjami (które oczywiście nie są aż takie magiczne) i wszystko zaczęło śmigać. Według mnie sprawa jest (powinna być) prosta. Mamy płytę główną, która ma jakieś możliwości + dysk twardy, który ma jakieś możliwości + kabel, który ma jakieś możliwości. Rozsądne byłoby, gdyby w jakiś cudowny (automagiczny) sposób system sam sobie (ewentualnie przy pomocy wywołania jakiegoś skryptu), zobaczył sobie na jakie maksymalne ustawienia może sobie pozwolić i je zastosował. Dla przykładu podam obsługę grafiki. Np. nikt się nie martwi jak ustawić w Linuksie AGPx8 (gdy grafika i mobo obsługują), bo to się ustawia jakoś samo. Ludzie zastanawiają się dopiero, gdy chcą zmniejszyć ową wartość do np. x4. Sądzę, że przy dyskach powinno być tak samo. Myślę, że wymaganie od usera wybrania w kernelu odpowiedniego chipsetu byłoby wystarczające. Resztę (informacje o możliwościach płyty/dysku) można sprawdzić choćby w /proc, więc jakiś prosty skrypt mógłby sobie z tym spokojnie poradzić.

Co do wyników, widzę kilka spraw:

(1) dyski SATA nie są wcale szybsze od dysków ATA (pomijam cache, bo tu ogólna sprawność systemu ma pewne znaczenie)

(2) rozwiązania RAID na SATA dają ~2 razy lepsze wyniki

Ciekaw jestem czy:

Software'owy RAID na dyskach ATA dawałby podobne rezultaty? Jeśli ktoś jest zorientowan (że tak po staropolsku rzeknę), niech da znać  :Wink: .

---------------- EDIT -------------------

Jeszcze jedno: czytałem dziś w Linux+ (nie mam egzemplarza, EMPIK rulez), że jakiś fajny człowiek napisał jakieś łatki na jądro, które znacznie wpływają na wydajność dysków:

* zwiększają na wstępie bufor dyskowy ze 128 kiB na 1 MiB

* pozwalają danym dyskowym oczekiwać dłużej na wykorzystanie (przed usunięciem) niż zwykłym buforom

* w zależności od tego jak dobrze wykorzystuje dany proces bufor dyskowy przeznacza dla niego coraz więcej miejsca (fajna opcja, co nie? w nazwie tej funkcjonalności było coś w stylu progressive  :Rolling Eyes: )

* pozwala w jakiś sposób (nie wiem jak to się ma do pierwszej gwiazdeczki) załadować aż do 256 MiB danych do bufora jeśli np. odtwarzanie filmu jest wiodącym procesem w systemie

Pytanka:

* czy ktoś o tym słyszał (względnie ma najnowsze Linux+)

* czy ktoś wie może skąd ściągnąć łatki i czy może już nakładał  :Twisted Evil: 

* co ogólnie sądzicie o temacie (bo ja myślę, że to jest duży krok naprzód, oprócz wydajności zwiększamy również żywotność  :Rolling Eyes:  dysku, bo dokonujemy mniejszej ilości odczytów)

----------

## Belliash

Samsung SP0411N:

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   2440 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1218.36 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  156 MB in  3.03 seconds =  51.43 MB/sec

Seagate SATA podlaczony do kontrolera SATA2:

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2228 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1113.61 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  168 MB in  3.00 seconds =  55.99 MB/sec

----------

## raaf

witam

laptop, ibook, nie wiem czy to duzo jak na laptopa czy malo

 *Quote:*   

> hdparm -iv /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> 
>  multcount    =  0 (off)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  hdparm -tT /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> ...

 

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## zieloo

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ciekaw jestem czy:
> 
> Software'owy RAID na dyskach ATA dawałby podobne rezultaty? Jeśli ktoś jest zorientowan (że tak po staropolsku rzeknę), niech da znać .
> ...

 

Tak, daje podobne rezultaty. Podobnie SATA + ATA. A swoją drogą, to chyba się mylisz co do prędkość odczytu/zapisu w dyskach SATA. Miałem okazję porównać parę, zdawałoby się podobnych, dysków (jeden na ata, drugi na sata) i zawsze wychodzilo z korzyścią dla tego drugiego. Wydaje mi się, że najważniejsza w tym wypadku jest wielkość bufora i opóźnienia odczytu, bo wszystkie nowe HDD mają maksymalny transfer zewnętrzny rzędu 50-60 MB, problem w tym czy da się go wykorzystać do codziennej pracy. Dla sata przynajmniej odczuwa się pewien wzrost wydajności, nawet przy podobnych parametrach.

Pozdrawiam.

EDIT: "Rozwiązania na raidzie" dają _niekoniecznie_ dwukrotny wzrost szybkości dysku. Dokładnie jest to $ilosc_hdd_w_macierzy * $szybkosc_najwolniejszego_hdd.

----------

## phranzee

co do wydajnosci raid:

na obu partycjach tworzacych raid mam po 57MB/s, a juz na polaczonych

```
Timing buffered disk reads:  312 MB in  3.00 seconds = 103.88 MB/sec
```

----------

## kicior

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   3684 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1841.88 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  182 MB in  3.03 seconds =  60.10 MB/sec

```

```
/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       Maxtor 6L250R0

        Serial Number:      L5905Y9H

        Firmware Revision:  BAH41E00

Standards:

        Supported: 7 6 5 4

        Likely used: 7

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   65535

        heads           16      1

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:    4128705

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  490234752

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      239372 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      251000 MBytes (251 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Queue depth: 32

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Advanced power management level: unknown setting (0x0000)

        Recommended acoustic management value: 192, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 udma6

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    NOP cmd

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    FLUSH CACHE EXT command

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    48-bit Address feature set

           *    Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

                SET MAX security extension

                Advanced Power Management feature set

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    General Purpose Logging feature set

           *    SMART self-test

           *    SMART error logging

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

                frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

```

----------

## Piecia

Komputer na codzień:

```

description: ATA Disk

product: ST3160023A

vendor: Seagate

version: 3.06

serial: 3JS38GVD

size: 149GB

capabilities: ata dma lba iordy smart security pm

configuration: mode=udma5 smart=on

```

```
lspci | grep -i ide

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

```

```
nice -n -20 hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1244 MB in  2.01 seconds = 620.23 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  138 MB in  3.01 seconds =  45.85 MB/sec

```

Mój serwerek:

```

hda

description: ATA Disk

product: Maxtor 2F020J0

vendor: Maxtor

version: VAM51JJ0

serial: F12G9R7E

size: 19GB

capabilities: ata dma lba iordy smart security pm apm

configuration: apm=off mode=udma4 smart=on

hdb

description: ATA Disk

product: ST320413A

vendor: Seagate

version: 3.39

serial: 5ED1RQYN

size: 18GB

capabilities: ata dma lba iordy smart security pm

configuration: mode=udma4 smart=on

```

Co ciekawe 

```
hdparm -i /dev/hd[ab]

/dev/hda:

UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 *udma4 udma5 udma6

```

Nie pamiętam jak stary dysk ale możliwe udma6, a może to zależy od:

```
lspci | grep -i ide

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
```

i na końcu test:

```
/dev/hda:

   Timing cached reads:   192 MB in  2.02 seconds =  95.05 MB/sec

   Timing buffered disk reads:   34 MB in  3.01 seconds =  11.30 MB/sec

  /dev/hdb:

   Timing cached reads:   192 MB in  2.04 seconds =  94.12 MB/sec

   Timing buffered disk reads:   44 MB in  3.03 seconds =  14.52 MB/sec

```

----------

## Raku

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Sądzę, że przy dyskach powinno być tak samo. Myślę, że wymaganie od usera wybrania w kernelu odpowiedniego chipsetu byłoby wystarczające.

 

developerzy jądra uznali, że jest to konieczne, a wystarczające jest dodatkowo wybranie opcji brzmiącej w wolnym tłumaczeniu "Domyślnie włączaj DMA".  A ponieważ starsze CD-ROMy czasami nie lubiały tej opcji, dodano jeszcze do tego podopcję "Ale tylko w twardych dyskach"

 *Quote:*   

> Resztę (informacje o możliwościach płyty/dysku) można sprawdzić choćby w /proc, więc jakiś prosty skrypt mógłby sobie z tym spokojnie poradzić.

 

skoro potrzebujesz takiego skryptu, to go sobie napisz. Albo poprawnie skonfiguruj kernela. Od  biedy możesz wszystkie opcje pozaznaczać w .config.

----------

## c2p

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> * czy ktoś o tym słyszał (względnie ma najnowsze Linux+)

 

Ma  :Very Happy: . U mnie niestety nie ma Empików  :Sad: . W przypływie dobroci zeskanowałem owy tekścik, który jest pod tym adresem. IMHO to bardzo fajne rozwiązanie, bardzo przydatne przy otwieraniu/przetwarzaniu większych plików (np. przytoczonych w tekście filmów). Jak będę miał więcej czasu to może potestuje i napiszę co i jak, chyba, że ktoś zrobi to wcześniej. Do przeczytania także to.

Pozdrawiam, Karol.

----------

## Gabrys

 *c2p wrote:*   

>  *Gabrys wrote:*   * czy ktoś o tym słyszał (względnie ma najnowsze Linux+) 
> 
> Ma . U mnie niestety nie ma Empików . W przypływie dobroci zeskanowałem owy tekścik, który jest pod tym adresem. IMHO to bardzo fajne rozwiązanie, bardzo przydatne przy otwieraniu/przetwarzaniu większych plików (np. przytoczonych w tekście filmów). Jak będę miał więcej czasu to może potestuje i napiszę co i jak, chyba, że ktoś zrobi to wcześniej. Do przeczytania także to.
> 
> Pozdrawiam, Karol.

 

Wielkie dzięki  :Very Happy: . Miałem iść właśnie spać, ale patchyk ważniejszy  :Smile: .

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !

```

naszek adam # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1696 MB in  2.00 seconds = 847.70 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  164 MB in  3.03 seconds =  54.08 MB/sec 

naszek adam # hdparm -tT /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Timing cached reads:   1688 MB in  2.00 seconds = 842.44 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  120 MB in  3.05 seconds =  39.40 MB/sec

naszek adam # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1704 MB in  2.00 seconds = 851.28 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  156 MB in  3.01 seconds =  51.82 MB/sec

```

Dwa pierwsze to Barracudy 40GB, 7200, UDMA 100

Trzeci to też Seagate, ale SATAI 80GB, 7200

Poniżej fragment hdparm:

```

 hda_args="-d1 -X69 -u1 -c3 -m16"

   hdc_args="-d1 -X69 -u1 -c3 -m16"

   hde_args="-d1 -X69 -u1 -c3 -m16"

```

----------

## Jakub

```
hdparm -Tt /dev/sda

 Timing cached reads:   3844 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1921.88 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  182 MB in  3.01 seconds =  60.50 MB/sec

```

WDC WD1600JS

oraz

```
root@myhost ~ # hdparm -Tt /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Timing cached reads:   3680 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1839.89 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  120 MB in  3.02 seconds =  39.79 MB/sec

```

Seagate Barracuda IV ST380021A (udma5)

Czyli jak widać - WD SATA II dużo szybszy od (?)PATA.

----------

## blazeu

łatka ładnie wygląda. ale nie chce mi sie jej nakładać ręcznie.. jak ktoś to zrobi, to prosze o podzielenie sie wrazeniami  :Smile:  a potem tylko poczekam na ebuilda siakiegos i gogogo gentoo ricers  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

A mi się wydaje, że ta łatka jest w którymś patchsecie.... morph-sources??

----------

## deluge

Hmm ta łatka jest w 2.6.15-rc5-ck2 to na pewno  http://tinyurl.com/7z7r8

a tu latka na 2.6.15 http://dobremiasto.net/~hoppke/dump/adaptive-readahead-10.1-2.6.15.patch.bz2

----------

## coyote01

```
pentiumek ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/md0

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   2848 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1423.91 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  302 MB in  3.02 seconds =  99.99 MB/sec

 
```

software RAID-0 na:

```
pentiumek ~ # dmesg | grep WDC

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD1200JD-00G  Rev: 02.0

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD1200JD-00G  Rev: 02.0

```

----------

## DizL

Hej!

```
/dev/hda:

 Model=HTS541040G9AT00, FwRev=MB2OA60A, SerialNo=MPB2LAX2DGGDYM

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed [profile=]DTR[/profile]>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=7539kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=78140160

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: mode=0x80 (128) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 3a:

 * signifies the current active mode

```

Laptop - dysk 2,5" 5400rpm 8MB cache

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1856 MB in  2.00 seconds = 927.21 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  106 MB in  3.05 seconds =  34.74 MB/sec

```

----------

## n0rbi666

```
/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST3120026A                                       

        Firmware Revision:  3.54    

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2 

        Supported: 6 5 4 3 
```

```
/dev/hdb:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST380011A                                         

        Firmware Revision:  3.06    

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2 

        Supported: 6 5 4 3
```

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1748 MB in  2.00 seconds = 873.26 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  164 MB in  3.00 seconds =  54.66 MB/sec

```

```
/dev/hdb:

 Timing cached reads:   1740 MB in  2.00 seconds = 868.83 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  168 MB in  3.01 seconds =  55.75 MB/sec
```

----------

## dlugidll

a moze ktos pokaze wyniki testow prawdziwego programu do testowania - bonnie++ wersja 1.0.3a, anie pseudotestera jakim jest hdparm

proponuje bonnie++ w wersji najnowszej 1.0.3, ale nie poprzez emerge tylko ze strony dopmowej - z emerga niedziala proawidlowo przynajmniej u mnie

http://www.coker.com.au/bonnie++/

----------

## BeteNoire

Załóż wątek "bonnie++ contest"  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

cóż... nie powala  :Smile: 

```

root@failed> hdparm -tT /dev/hda                                                                                          

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1264 MB in  2.00 seconds = 631.15 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  120 MB in  3.02 seconds =  39.69 MB/sec

```

dla

```

root@failed> hdparm -I /dev/hda                                                                                            

/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       WDC WD400AB-00CBA1                      

        Serial Number:      WD-WMAA61344373

        Firmware Revision:  04.07B04

Standards:

        Supported: 5 4 3 2 

        Likely used: 6

```

dysk jest jakos 3-4 letni... tak jak caly komp..

----------

## w.tabin

Mój dysk Seagate  Barracuda 7200.7

```
# hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1248 MB in  2.00 seconds = 623.96 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  168 MB in  3.02 seconds =  55.55 MB/sec
```

Pozdrawiam   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sathian

Oto moj wynik:

Dysk Seagate Baracuda 7200

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   856 MB in  2.01 seconds = 426.27 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  118 MB in  3.02 seconds =  39.12 MB/sec
```

Czy tak słaby wynik może być skutkiem tego że mam na jednej taśmie dwa dyski, ten drugi Seagate 3-letni?

----------

## blazeu

Zmienilem kernelka na vanille 2.6.15, dodałem do niego patche z adaptive readahead i reisera4 i zanotowalem poprawe predkosci o 1/3 blisko... a w najlepszym przypadku o 1/2 :] moj system od dawna tak szybko nie ganial... 

/me dances happily around my PC

----------

## Gabrys

 *Sathian wrote:*   

> Oto moj wynik:
> 
> Dysk Seagate Baracuda 7200
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Odpal kilka razy hdparm i obserwuj wzrost  :Wink: .

----------

## OBenY

patchset dla masochistow:

http://www.kadu.net/~obeny/kernel/patch-2.6.15-ock1.bz2

readahead, supermount-ng, fbsplash, alsa-update, ide-delay, usb-polling-interval, reiser4

moze ktos skorzysta  :Smile: 

zrobione na wlasne potrzeby...

EDIT: nakladac tylko na vanille-2.6.15

EDIT2: wywalilem alse, bo przeszkadzala, teraz juz jest chyba okej, smialo uzywac!

EDIT3: dla leniwcow jest ebuild http://www.kadu.net/~obeny/ebuilds/ock-sources.tar.bz2

----------

## BeteNoire

ide-delay to ta łatka od probowania dysków przy bootowaniu? Ile czasu jest to faktycznie szybsze?

----------

## Gabrys

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> ide-delay to ta łatka od probowania dysków przy bootowaniu? Ile czasu jest to faktycznie szybsze?

 

Z rozmowy z autorem się dowiedziałem, że ustalając ide-delay=10 jako opcję kernela skracamy czas wykrywania dysków z około sekundy na 10 ms. Czyli dużo szybsze.

----------

## BeteNoire

A jak się to ma do stabilności czy niezawodności wykrywania?

----------

## Gabrys

Jak coś pójdzie nie tak, to zwiększasz owy czas. Jak w ogóle się wysypuje, to wywalasz opcję i leci po staremu.

----------

## OBenY

Quake ja tej latki nie wynalazlem, ja tylko ja podkradlem i dostosowuje do nowych jajek, bo przydatna. w lilo lub grubie w sekcji cos a'la append nalezy dodac ide-delay=10 i jazda  :Smile:  jak cos sie wali, to zwiekszyc np do 50, a jak to nie pomaga, to w ogole nie dodawac  :Razz:  Generalnie latka jest nieszkodliwa, wiec mozna smialo uzywac.

Btw, ten patchpack jest spieprzony :/ cos dalem popalic z alsa, sie nie raczy skompilowac, zaraz poprawka bedzie ...

----------

## pmz

```
arrakis ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   3144 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1571.90 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  188 MB in  3.03 seconds =  62.08 MB/sec
```

Dysk to SEAGATE Barracuda 200 GB, 8MB, IDE (ST3200822A), chodzi jako udma5 na płycie MSI K8T Neo2-F.

----------

## olejseba

sebasoctam ktos # hdparm -tT /dev/md1

/dev/md1:

 Timing cached reads:   3040 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1519.91 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  352 MB in  3.00 seconds = 117.33 MB/sec

pozdrowionka olejseba

----------

## dlugidll

olejseba  mozesz podac jakie to dyski sa dokladnie?

----------

## arsen

```

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1248 MB in  2.00 seconds = 623.96 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  310 MB in  3.01 seconds = 103.05 MB/sec

```

2 x Maxtor 6Y080M0 SATA 80Gb "spięte" w programowy raid0

----------

## cpu

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1908 MB in  2.00 seconds = 953.19 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  202 MB in  3.01 seconds =  67.01 MB/sec
```

```

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       SAMSUNG SP2504C

        Serial Number:      S09QJ10Y609512

        Firmware Revision:  VT100-33
```

SATA2 Samsung na SIL3112A pod nF2U400 (mobo Abit NF7-S 2.0 procek A1700+@10x200)

----------

## olejseba

 *dlugidll wrote:*   

> olejseba  mozesz podac jakie to dyski sa dokladnie?

 

2 x Dysk Samsung 80GB 7200obr 8MB cache

na ata100 soft raid0 plyta asus a8n-sli deluxe

----------

## slazeros

Hej, oto moje wyniki :

```

hdparm -tT /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Timing cached reads:   1168 MB in  2.00 seconds = 583.96 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  158 MB in  3.01 seconds =  52.52 MB/sec

```

male info  :Smile: 

```

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST3160023A

        Serial Number:      3JS3QTC8

        Firmware Revision:  8.01

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2

        Supported: 6 5 4 3

```

----------

## Lewy23

Hej! Przede wszystki to pozdrowionka dla Wszystkich !

Mam male pytanko , moj dysk to

```
ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       WDC WD800JB-00ETA0                      

        Serial Number:      WD-WCAHL5408955

        Firmware Revision:  77.07W77

ATA-100

```

przed przystapieniem do zabawy z hdparm mialem wyniki :

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   2372 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1183.81 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  144 MB in  3.02 seconds =  47.58 MB/sec

```

a po  paru zmianach mam :

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   2324 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1161.93 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  126 MB in  3.02 seconds =  41.72 MB/sec

```

moje ustawienia to:

```

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  3 (32-bit w/sync)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 80026361856, start = 0

hda_args="-d1-u1 -c3 -m16 -M254"

```

Kombinowalem juz z roznymi ustawieniami ale niestety powrocic do pierwotnej wartosci mi sie nie udalo . Czy mozna cos z tym zrobic zeby ta dolna wartos sie zwiekszyla ? Bo w takim razie to po co wogle uzywac Hdparm , czy to cos daje , jak to mi tylko popsulo wyniki ? A moze ja cos namieszalem ?

 :Question: 

----------

## evilav

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1540 MB in  2.02 seconds = 762.11 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 Timing buffered disk reads:  164 MB in  3.01 seconds =  54.42 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

dla WD80GB SATAII

----------

## karol

Seagate na zwyklej ATA...

```
hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1992 MB in  2.00 seconds = 996.15 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  160 MB in  3.00 seconds =  53.25 MB/sec

```

```
/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST380011A                               

        Serial Number:      5JVLFY9N            

        Firmware Revision:  8.01   
```

I non stop mam problemy z : 

```

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

```

----------

## pmz

 *karol wrote:*   

> I non stop mam problemy z : 
> 
> ```
> 
> hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
> ...

 

Miałem coś podobnego na wadliwym/źle dopiętym kablu. Polecam sprawdzić.

----------

## zoltarx

Seagate 30GB SCSI

```

nice -n -20 hdparm -tT /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   3772 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1885.88 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  192 MB in  3.02 seconds =  63.66 MB/sec
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Nie no dyski SCSI rulez, acz SATA tez nie gorsze  :Smile: 

```
home ~ # hdparm -t /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  184 MB in  3.02 seconds =  61.00 MB/sec
```

```
home ~ # hdparm -T /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   3424 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1710.55 MB/sec

```

Dysk: WD 120GB na SATA

[OT] Ktos z Was probowal tego patchsetu z readaheadem albo samego readaheada ? Bo odnosze wrazenie, ze on zamiast podnosic wydajnosc, to ja obniza, bo system dostaje czkawki na nim... Ktos moze to potwierdzic?

----------

## BeteNoire

Czy to nie ma polepszać odczytu tylko dużych plików buforując je i zmniejszając ilość odczytów z dysku?

----------

## OBenY

Tak ma dzialac, ale niestety chyba tak sie nie dzieje :/ Ogolnie system dostaje czkawki :/

----------

## Prompty

```
scotch linux # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   824 MB in  2.00 seconds = 411.97 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  102 MB in  3.06 seconds =  33.29 MB/sec

```

W tle fikał sobie emerge ... jak to u mnie :]

----------

## keman

```

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2012 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1005.94 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  204 MB in  3.00 seconds =  68.00 MB/sec

```

Odpalone xorg, i ssanie przez rtorrent.

Samsung SpinPoint 250GB (wczorajszy, miałem drgawki, patrzac na nalepke z napisem Samsung... Ale jest tak jak mi mówili - szybko i cicho... Ja, człowiek który nie nawidzi Samsunga, polecam  :Smile:  )

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## squark

Dysk to SATA WD 120GB 7200 8MB Cache

```

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2824 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1411.91 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 Timing buffered disk reads:  170 MB in  3.01 seconds =  56.44 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

```

Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD1200SD-01K  Rev: 08.0

```

Wolno trochę, ale co poradzić...

----------

## BeteNoire

WDC WD2000JS-00MHB0 SATA II w trybie SATA

```
hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1376 MB in  2.00 seconds = 687.42 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  182 MB in  3.01 seconds =  60.51 MB/sec 
```

Wam też się dyski SATA tak grzeją?

----------

## OBenY

Nie terazniejszy WDC 120 SATA sie mniej grzeje niz Maxtor 120 na IDE.

----------

## BeteNoire

Poprawka: to z hddtemp coś jest nie tak. Przy następnym reboocie sprawdzę temp za pomocą innego narzędzia.

----------

## Gabrys

U mnie dysk (IDE) jest zazwyczaj najzimniejszym elementem komputera (-1 st. C względem wskazania temperatury kompa przez gkrellma). W sumie zrozumiałe, jest z dala od źródeł ciepła i ma naprawdę dobre chłodzenie. Jak ostro coś na nim robię, to temperatura skacze o jakieś 2 st. C.

----------

## piotrus-_-pan

```
hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1112 MB in  2.00 seconds = 555.81 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 Timing buffered disk reads:   50 MB in  3.02 seconds =  16.58 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

SAMSUNG HMO40HI

jeden z kolegow pytal wczesniej, ale nie padla odpowiedz. Co oznaczaja te linijki

```
failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
```

i jak mozna te bledy usunac

pozdrawiam

----------

## Gabrys

to jest związane chyba z tym, że sterownik SATA nie ma zaimplementowanego odpowiedniego polecenia. Wydaje się, że nie ma się czym martwić.

----------

## Raku

IMO jest się czym martwić, ale z innych powodów. 16MB/s w hdparm dla dysku SATA to strasznie mało.

----------

## Gabrys

yyyy   :Embarassed:  , faktycznie, nie zauważyłem tego wyniku, skupiłem się na ostrzeżeniu. Jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy, to powtórzyć test w warunkach bezczynności systemowej, żeby mieć pewność, że to nie wynik sporego obciążenia chwilowego systemu.

----------

## pawels

A oto moje wyniki:

```
hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1432 MB in  2.00 seconds = 714.68 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  198 MB in  3.01 seconds =  65.68 MB/sec
```

I info:

```
ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST3802110A

```

```
00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06
```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## ShadowWizzard

System:

```
00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

01:0b.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)
```

```
 nice -n -20 hdparm -Tt /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1972 MB in  2.00 seconds = 985.94 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  172 MB in  3.00 seconds =  57.25 MB/sec

nice -n -20 hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1976 MB in  2.00 seconds = 987.94 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  176 MB in  3.02 seconds =  58.35 MB/se 
```

Jak widać różnice aptekarskie ....  :Confused: 

Lekki spadek wydajności dla parycji kodowanej AES-256:

```
Timing buffered disk reads:  128 MB in  3.01 seconds =  42.49 MB/sec
```

----------

## canni

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2648 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1324.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  180 MB in  3.00 seconds =  59.91 MB/sec

```

```
  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD1600JD-00H  Rev: 08.0

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xD800 irq 201

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xD808 irq 201

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113)
```

----------

## oort

```

gentoo ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Timing cached reads:   1056 MB in  2.00 seconds = 527.97 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  186 MB in  3.01 seconds =  61.75 MB/sec

```

seagate barracuda 9, 160 GB, 8 MB cache  :Smile: 

----------

## RakuKrak

```

ATA device, with non-removable media

       Model Number:       ST3120026A

       Serial Number:      3JT4DX57

       Firmware Revision:  3.06

Standards:

       Used: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2

       DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

```

```

dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 234441648, start = 0
```

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1188 MB in  2.00 seconds = 593.97 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  160 MB in  3.00 seconds =  53.30 MB/sec
```

Seagate Baracuda  120 Gb, 8 Mb cache

----------

## piotrus-_-pan

wracajac do dyskow sata (przynajmniej mojego). Po sciagnieciu najnowszego hdparm'a (nie z CD) samo badanie czasu jest juz bez bledow

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1508 MB in  2.00 seconds = 753.95 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   80 MB in  3.00 seconds =  26.63 MB/sec
```

natomiast przy zmianie ustawien wywala jeszcze bledy

```
hdparm -d 1 -A 1 -m 16 -u 1 -a 64 /dev/sda

 setting fs readahead to 64

 setting multcount to 16

HDIO_SET_MULTCOUNT failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 setting unmaskirq to 1 (on)

HDIO_SET_UNMASKINTR  failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

HDIO_SET_DMA  failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 setting drive read-lookahead to 1 (on)

HDIO_SET_MULTCOUNT  failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 setting drive read-lookahead to 1 (on)

```

to jest post o charakterze informacyjnym nie pytajacym dlatego nie oczekuje odpowiedzi   :Smile: 

----------

## v7n

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   948 MB in  2.00 seconds = 472.89 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  126 MB in  3.01 seconds =  41.84 MB/sec

WD Cavior 1200 JB ( 120gb, 8mb cache, ata, dma :p )

----------

## cichy

WD 1600JB IDE, 160GB, 8MB, 7200rpm

```
Antek64 user # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   3840 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1919.88 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  174 MB in  3.02 seconds =  57.61 MB/sec

```

2 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 SATAII, 160GB, 8MB, 7200rpm, NCQ

```
Antek64 user # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   3772 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1885.88 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  220 MB in  3.02 seconds =  72.75 MB/sec

Antek64 user # hdparm -tT /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   3816 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1907.88 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  210 MB in  3.01 seconds =  69.81 MB/sec

```

Mimo identycznych dyskow (roznia sie tylko numerem partii) wyniki troche sie roznia... Drugi dysk zostal kupiony niecaly miesiac po pierwszym; kupiony wczesniej jest szybszy.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## rapidus

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   3748 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1895.83 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  162 MB in  3.01 seconds =  54.87 MB/sec
```

Maxtor 6B120P0 122Gb

----------

## ar_it

Jest to laptop MAXDATA eco4100

```

hdparm -iv /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  3 (32-bit w/sync)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 65535/16/63, sectors = 117210240, start = 0

 Model=WDC WD600VE-00HDT0, FwRev=09.07D09, SerialNo=WD-WXE905418034

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec SpinMotCtl Fixed DTR>5Mbs FmtGapReq }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=50

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=117210240

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: unknown setting WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1 ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5 ATA/ATAPI-6

```

```

nice -n -20 hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   2028 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1012.64 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   70 MB in  3.02 seconds =  23.16 MB/sec

```

Jak sądzicie, da się z niego cosik jeszcze wycisnąć ??

----------

## ebat

```
localhost bartek # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1700 MB in  2.00 seconds = 849.95 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  168 MB in  3.04 seconds =  55.26 MB/sec
```

dla ST380011A (UDMA5 w BIOSie, nie bawiłem się jeszcze żadnymi optymalizacjami...)

----------

## Pablo_Escobar

Moje wyniki na Samsungu 120GB (SATA):

```
grimripper ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2296 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1148.51 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  174 MB in  3.00 seconds =  57.94 MB/sec

```

Niniejszym witam wszystkich na tym forum  :Smile: 

----------

## quosek

u mnie na Seagate 180gb (8 mb cache) (hda: ST3160023A, ATA DISK drive)

```

# hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   864 MB in  2.00 seconds = 431.74 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  118 MB in  3.04 seconds =  38.86 MB/sec

```

```

#nice -n -20 hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1304 MB in  2.00 seconds = 651.92 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  164 MB in  3.01 seconds =  54.43 MB/sec

```

Jedyne co moge dodac, to fakt, iz podczas testow mialem odpalone KDE, pomontowane pare partycji (w tym tez za pomoca bind'a), sciagalem torrenty  :Wink: 

----------

## cespenar

Oto najwyzszy sposrod piecu prob wynik mojego dysku SATA 120Gb, 8Mb cache (ale czy to jest maxtor czy samsung, to juz nie pamietam - 2.5 roku temu byl kupiony  :Rolling Eyes:  ):

```
# hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1816 MB in  2.00 seconds = 906.63 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  160 MB in  3.05 seconds =  52.47 MB/sec
```

----------

## Gokan

Witam,

hda

```
hda: SAMSUNG SV0802N, ATA DISK drive
```

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1344 MB in  2.00 seconds = 670.62 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  118 MB in  3.01 seconds =  39.17 MB/sec
```

hdb

```
hdb: WDC WD2000JB-00GVA0, ATA DISK drive
```

```
/dev/hdb:

 Timing cached reads:   1332 MB in  2.00 seconds = 664.63 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  160 MB in  3.02 seconds =  52.98 MB/sec
```

hdd

```
hdd: WDC WD800JB-00ETA0, ATA DISK drive
```

```
/dev/hdd:

 Timing cached reads:   1344 MB in  2.00 seconds = 671.96 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   68 MB in  3.03 seconds =  22.43 MB/sec
```

pozdrawiam.

----------

## bulbe

W sumie nie mam się czym chwalić, ale moje Gentoo to mój pierwszy linux, w dodatku na starym kompie - Celeron 533 Slot 1...

Osiągi:...

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   188 MB in  2.04 seconds =  92.33 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   42 MB in  3.03 seconds =  13.85 MB/sec 
```

...tego dysku:

```

 Model=SAMSUNG SP0802N, FwRev=TK100-24, SerialNo=S00JJ50XB07697

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=34902, SectSize=554, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=4047/16/255, CurSects=16511760, LBA=yes, LBAsects=156368016

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 *udma4 udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: (null):  ATA/ATAPI-1 ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5 ATA/ATAPI-6 ATA/ATAPI-7

```

Bulbe

----------

## radziel

```

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   3660 MB in  2.11 seconds = 1734.04 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  182 MB in  3.02 seconds =  60.35 MB/sec

```

```

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   3668 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1832.45 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  174 MB in  3.01 seconds =  57.87 MB/sec

```

```

Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD2500KS-00M  Rev: 02.0

Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD2500KS-00M  Rev: 02.0

```

Obydwa dyski czekają na wakacje na połączenie w raid  :Smile: 

----------

## mazdac

Wyniki:

thorax - serwer, router

```

hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   3304 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1653.84 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  132 MB in  3.02 seconds =  43.67 MB/sec

```

tego dysku:

```

Model Number:       WDC WD2000JD-00GBB0

        Serial Number:      WD-WMAEP2649155

        Firmware Revision:  02.05D02

```

Sata 150.

Zimny jak lód.

Zakupiony około rok temu.

serpentine - desktop

```

root@serpentine:~# hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1444 MB in  2.00 seconds = 721.39 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  172 MB in  3.00 seconds =  57.30 MB/sec

```

tego dysku:

```

Model Number:       Maxtor 6E040L0

        Serial Number:      E12NDZME

        Firmware Revision:  NAR61590

```

Zakupiony około 3 lat temu.

To jest ciekawe:

thorax - 200GB sata WD Caviar wiek 1 rok:

```
Supported: 6 5 4 3

        Likely used: 6

```

serpentine - 40GB ATA133 MAXTOR wiek 3 lata:

```
Standards:

        Supported: 7 6 5 4

        Likely used: 7

```

Rozumiem że są to standardy UDMA.

----------

## Yatmai

Pogrzebałem troche w parametrach:

```
zeratul ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1208 MB in  2.00 seconds = 602.86 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  162 MB in  3.02 seconds =  53.69 MB/sec

zeratul ~ #   
```

A to "tylko" ata100 co napawa mnie dumą, bo jak tu widze, bije niektóre sata :]

----------

## cichy

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> A to "tylko" ata100 co napawa mnie dumą, bo jak tu widze, bije niektóre sata :]

 

Dobrze to okresliles, "niektore"...  :Smile: 

Nie wiem jak to wyglada w przypadku starszych dyskow SATA, ale w przypadku tych nowszych przewaznie analogiczny dysk ATA ma taka predkosc przy odczycie jak SATA przy zapisie... I milo jest widziec transfery powyzej 50MB/s przy kopiowaniu duzych plikow z dysku na dysk (IDE->SATA lub SATA->SATA). Ja osobiscie nigdy nie widzialem przy IDE->IDE transferow wyzszych niz 40MB/s, wiec IMHO warto dolozyc 20PLN a kupic dysk SATA zamiast ATA (o ile oczywiscie jest odpowiedni kontroler na plycie)...

Pozdrawiam

----------

## arsen

hdparm jest strasznie lipny jako benchmark, to czym się ludzie podniecają radziłbym traktować z lekkim dystansem.

----------

## Yatmai

 *cichy wrote:*   

> Ja osobiscie nigdy nie widzialem przy IDE->IDE transferow wyzszych niz 40MB/s, wiec IMHO warto dolozyc 20PLN a kupic dysk SATA zamiast ATA (o ile oczywiscie jest odpowiedni kontroler na plycie)...
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

Tu się zgodzę, niestety dyska mam starszy niż resztę kompa, a wtedy mi się nawet nie śniło, że będe miał sata :]

 *arsen wrote:*   

> hdparm jest strasznie lipny jako benchmark, to czym się ludzie podniecają radziłbym traktować z lekkim dystansem.

 

Szczerze to nawet nie wierzę w OC. Nie wierzę, że wyciśnięcie kilku procent więcej mocy z procka, dysku czy grafiki było tak naprawde odczuwalne (procka podkręciłem o ok 20-25%, ale jakoś rożnicy nie zauważyłem  :Sad:  ) i traktuje to wszystko jak zabawę, bo za chwile i tak będe narzekać, że coś na Xgl'u mi muli :]

----------

## diabel

Witam. A oto wyniki z testu mojego dysku(sata 160GB seagate NCQ(niestety nie obsluguje go plyta co daje "zerowe" przyspieszenie 7200.9 rpm, bez włączonego trybu DMA)

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2816 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1410.87 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  168 MB in  3.02 seconds =  55.69 MB/sec
```

.... posiadam dysk SATA I więc mam tylko 50 MB/s transferu ... ;(

Edit by Poe

ort! '-uje' się nie kreskuje, a 'niestety' pisze sie niestety razem 

----------

## danrok^

Transfer na poziomie 55MB/s to taki jak powinien być na sata, trafił Ci sie po prostu ciut wolniejszy dysk, bo ja mam 60MB/s. Co do DMA to na sata sie nie włącza go ;]

----------

## t607

```
# nice -n -20 hdparm -tT /dev/hdg

/dev/hdg:

 Timing cached reads:   3144 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1571.66 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   82 MB in  3.01 seconds =  27.28 MB/sec
```

```

 Model=ST340810A, FwRev=3.99, SerialNo=5FB8SR48

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=78165360

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: unknown setting WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1 ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5 ATA/ATAPI-6
```

3.01 seconds =  27.28 MB/sec[/code]

```
hdparm /dev/hdg

/dev/hdg:

 multcount    =  0 (off)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 65535/16/63, sectors = 78165360, start = 0
```

Czy uzyskanie lepszego transferu moge osiagnac tylko dzieki wymianie dysku?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## vutives

Dla

```
 hda: ST3120022A, ATA DISK drive

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

```

Mam takie wyniki (test x3)

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1656 MB in  2.00 seconds = 827.80 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  152 MB in  3.03 seconds =  50.17 MB/sec

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1684 MB in  2.00 seconds = 841.08 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  154 MB in  3.02 seconds =  50.96 MB/sec

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1664 MB in  2.00 seconds = 830.82 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  158 MB in  3.03 seconds =  52.07 MB/sec
```

----------

## psotnik

ech tez mnie wzięło na testy   :Laughing: 

```

#  hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   3808 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1903.88 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  170 MB in  3.02 seconds =  56.29 MB/sec

```

--edit

HDD  Samsunga 200GB SP2004C SATAII, mobo Abit IS7

Drugi dysk to PATA

```

hdparm -tT /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Timing cached reads:   3800 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1899.88 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   90 MB in  3.03 seconds =  29.68 MB/sec

```

To jakis Seagate Barracuda, leciwa juz, 40GB

----------

## brodi

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   2428 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1213.68 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  164 MB in  3.00 seconds =  54.62 MB/sec

```

WD 160 z 8MB cache

```

/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       WDC WD1600JB-00GVA0

        Serial Number:      WD-WCAL91854710

        Firmware Revision:  08.02D08

```

Po przesiadce z Samsunga 20GB nie narzekam   :Very Happy: 

----------

## machiavelli

Timing buffer-cache reads:   544 MB in  2.00 seconds = 272.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  176 MB in  3.03 seconds =  58.09 MB/sec

Dysk  Maxtor 6B200P0

komp to IBM, P3 500Mhz 192Mram

----------

## Bako

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1044 MB in  2.00 seconds = 521.98 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  204 MB in  3.03 seconds =  67.41 MB/sec
```

Seagate 160GB (przepieta zworka, by dzialal na SATA I, bo niestety II mi plyta nie obsluguje)

```
        Model Number:       ST3160811AS

        Serial Number:      3PT01BYG

        Firmware Revision:  3.AAB
```

Nie wiem czemu mam tak niski pierwszy odczyt, w sumie to druga wartosc swiadczy o szybkosci dysku, no ale  :Smile: 

----------

## areq

 :Laughing:  skoro wszyscy już dali testy, to ja też:

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1280 MB in  2.00 seconds = 639.30 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  188 MB in  3.02 seconds =  62.20 MB/sec
```

oraz

```
/dev/hda:

 Model=WDC WD1600JB-00REA0, FwRev=20.00K20, SerialNo=WD-WMANM4906810

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec SpinMotCtl Fixed DTR>5Mbs FmtGapReq }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=50

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/1/63, CurSects=1032129, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled
```

----------

## Odinist

Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3200827AS       Rev: 3.AA

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1776 MB in  2.00 seconds = 887.58 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  210 MB in  3.02 seconds =  69.50 MB/sec

```

----------

## fstab

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1912 MB in  2.00 seconds = 954.40 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  170 MB in  3.01 seconds =  56.44 MB/sec

 Model=Maxtor 6Y080P0, FwRev=YAR41BW0, SerialNo=Y2MN9S7E

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=7936kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=160086528

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: (null):

----------

## BeteNoire

Niezależnie od włączanych opcji optymalizacji hdparm pokazuje to samo:

```
/dev/hda:

Timing cached reads:   1488 MB in  2.00 seconds = 743.89 MB/sec

Timing buffered disk reads:  104 MB in  3.02 seconds =  34.49 MB/sec
```

```
 Model=ST94813A, FwRev=3.04, SerialNo=5PJ1VTES

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=78140160

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2

 AdvancedPM=yes: unknown setting WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2
```

Jest to dysk w laptopie.

----------

## Poe

```

freeze poe # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   2012 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1004.65 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  106 MB in  3.00 seconds =  35.33 MB/sec

```

dla dysku Segate 80gb 5400rpm w laptopie HP Pavilion dv5000

```

Model=ST98823A, FwRev=3.05, SerialNo=3PK0GLM9

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=156301488

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

 AdvancedPM=yes: unknown setting WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2:  ATA/ATAPI-1 ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5 ATA/ATAPI-6

```

----------

## KaszeL

HDD: Seagate Cheetach X15.3, 15k rpm, 36GB

Kontroler: Compaq Smart Array 5300

```

hdparm -tT /dev/cciss/c0d0

/dev/cciss/c0d0:

 Timing cached reads:   3480 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1740.17 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  208 MB in  3.00 seconds =  69.24 MB/sec

```

----------

## scyld

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2972 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1484.99 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  238 MB in  3.01 seconds =  79.06 MB/sec

```

```
scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD360ADFD-00  Rev: 20.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

```

 :Smile: 

----------

## kurak

U mnie nie ma rewelacji. ale z tego co widze to jest normalnie

```
# hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   3944 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1972.64 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  182 MB in  3.01 seconds =  60.43 MB/sec

```

Pozdr

----------

## garbaty

Notek ASUS A6Vc 

hda: FUJITSU MHV2060AT, ATA DISK drive

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   3224 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1612.62 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   76 MB in  3.00 seconds =  25.30 MB/sec

----------

## danrok^

 *KaszeL wrote:*   

> HDD: Seagate Cheetach X15.3, 15k rpm, 36GB
> 
> Kontroler: Compaq Smart Array 5300
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Myslałem, że scsi będzie ciut szybsze  :Smile: 

----------

## Mietas2005

A oto i moj dysk:

```
/dev/hda:

Timing cached reads:   1144 MB in  2.00 seconds = 572.06 MB/sec

Timing buffered disk reads:  172 MB in  3.03 seconds =  56.79 MB/sec

```

Myslalem ze bedzie szybciej :/

----------

## phoenix_me

No no no... ciekawe kto pierwszy przekroczy magiczną barierę 100MB/s  :Smile: ...

----------

## rasheed

Ktoś z RAIDem ^^"

----------

## arsen

 *phoenix_me wrote:*   

> No no no... ciekawe kto pierwszy przekroczy magiczną barierę 100MB/s ...

 

chyba słabo ten wątek czytałeś  :Razz: 

np. to

----------

## phoenix_me

 *arsen wrote:*   

>  *phoenix_me wrote:*   No no no... ciekawe kto pierwszy przekroczy magiczną barierę 100MB/s ... 
> 
> chyba słabo ten wątek czytałeś 
> 
> np. to

 

No faktycznie - chyba byłem zmęczony jak to przeglądałem. Jest w kilku miejscach i to około 120MB nawet !. No tak, to następna granica 150  :Smile: .. albo 200  :Smile: .

----------

## Mroofka

```
lucy ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/md1

/dev/md1:

 Timing cached reads:   2076 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1038.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  358 MB in  3.01 seconds = 118.82 MB/sec

```

martwi mnie to 1038 bo wydaje mi się że miałem ok 2000 a potem nalge spadło.. od czego to zależy (ram i procek nie zmieniany p IV 631 i 2x512MB ddr2), być może tylko mi się wydaje ale chyba coś jest nie tak.

Pozdrawiam

Mroofka

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

```
root@sidewinter:~# hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   196 MB in  2.02 seconds =  97.07 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   32 MB in  3.12 seconds =  10.27 MB/sec

root@sidewinter:~#
```

nie ma lekko....

----------

## vizzerdrix

```
/dev/hdb:

 Timing cached reads:   1060 MB in  2.00 seconds = 528.80 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  220 MB in  3.01 seconds =  73.02 MB/
```

Na:

```
hdb: ST3160812A, ATA DISK drive
```

Czyli Seagate 160GB ATA 133

----------

## koper

```
# hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   3536 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1768.27 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  216 MB in  3.00 seconds =  71.92 MB/sec

```

 SEAGATE 250 GB SATA2

 Slabo wypadam  :Sad: 

----------

## cichy

Witam

Macierz (niestety zrealizowana programowo) 3x160GB SATA2 8MB cache, NCQ - 2xBarracuda 7200.9, 1xBarracuda 7200.10

Płyta Gigabyte GA-K8N51GMF-9 (GF6100/nForce 430)

Athlon64 3000+ s939

512MB RAM

```

/dev/md3:

 Timing cached reads:   1628 MB in  2.00 seconds = 813.25 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  610 MB in  3.00 seconds = 203.02 MB/sec

/dev/md2:

 Timing cached reads:   1636 MB in  2.00 seconds = 818.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  410 MB in  3.00 seconds = 136.55 MB/sec

/dev/md1:

 Timing cached reads:   1616 MB in  2.00 seconds = 807.98 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  410 MB in  3.01 seconds = 136.33 MB/sec

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1618 MB in  2.00 seconds = 808.47 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   94 MB in  1.36 seconds =  68.97 MB/sec

```

Dane macierzy:

```

NAS rafalc # cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [linear] [raid0] [raid1] [raid10] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [multipath] [faulty]

md1 : active raid5 sdc3[2] sdb3[1] sda3[0]

      19534848 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/3] [UUU]

md3 : active raid0 sdc5[2] sdb5[1] sda5[0]

      14650944 blocks 64k chunks

md2 : active raid5 sdc6[2] sdb6[1] sda6[0]

      282085120 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/3] [UUU]

md0 : active raid1 sdc1[2] sdb1[1] sda1[0]

      96256 blocks [3/3] [UUU]

unused devices: <none>

```

Sprzęt pracuje w mojej firmie jako serwer plików (NAS) od ponad roku. Jak widac na gorze, wymieniony juz zostal jeden dysk.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1552 MB in  2.00 seconds = 775.52 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  168 MB in  3.01 seconds =  55.82 MB/sec

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   1520 MB in  2.00 seconds = 759.83 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  232 MB in  3.01 seconds =  77.07 MB/sec

/dev/sdc:

 Timing cached reads:   1502 MB in  2.00 seconds = 750.92 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  156 MB in  3.01 seconds =  51.80 MB/sec
```

```
/dev/sda: ST380817AS (80GB 8MB cache SATA/150)

/dev/sdb: ST3320620AS (320GB 16MB cache SATA/300)

/dev/sdc: SAMSUNG SP0411N (40GB 2MB cache ATA/133)
```

----------

## uosiu

[ root@smekta ] ~ #for a in /dev/hda /dev/hde /dev/hdf; do hdparm -tT $a; hdparm -I $a |grep -i model;done

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1420 MB in  2.00 seconds = 710.48 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   86 MB in  3.03 seconds =  28.35 MB/sec

```

        Model Number:       SAMSUNG SV1204H

```

/dev/hde:

 Timing cached reads:   1396 MB in  2.00 seconds = 698.57 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   58 MB in  3.11 seconds =  18.63 MB/sec

```

        Model Number:       FUJITSU MPE3170AT

```
/dev/hdf:

 Timing cached reads:   1128 MB in  2.01 seconds = 561.35 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   70 MB in  3.01 seconds =  23.29 MB/sec

```

        Model Number:       SAMSUNG SP2514N

teraz male boje z hdparmem:

http://wklej.org/id/b676243409

dyski w 32bit dzialaja minimalnie wolniej.

Kontroler dla HDA to wbudowany w ICH2 intela, dla HDE I HDF jest to hpt370

pIV 1.5

Abit TH7-RAID

768 RDRAM

Gf4Ti 4200

System dzialal normalnie (fedora 6), w tle kompilowalo sie gentoo

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/sda:
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   5992 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2999.10 MB/sec
> ...

 

/dev/sda + /dev/sde seagate barracuda 250 GB (ST3250620AS)

/dev/sdc + /dev/sdd seagate barracuda 250 GB (ST3250824A)

----------

## Belliash

jak to mozliwe ze masz takie predkosci przy cached reads?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> jak to mozliwe ze masz takie predkosci przy cached reads?

 

(just wanted to post for reference, I actually (unfortunately) don't speak polish   :Laughing:  , if you want we can outsource this in the kernel & hardware subforum)

----------

## Belliash

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   jak to mozliwe ze masz takie predkosci przy cached reads? 
> 
> (just wanted to post for reference, I actually (unfortunately) don't speak polish   , if you want we can outsource this in the kernel & hardware subforum)

 

Could You tell me how is it possible, You get so big transfer rate when cached read?

I have SATA/320 controller and SATA/320 disk... It's just up to 800MB/s

What does it depend on?

Thanks!

Btw: Are You the KernelOfTruth from #reactos @ freenode?

Mam nadzieje ze nikt sie nie obrazi za odrobinke angielskiego na polskim forum?  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Could You tell me how is it possible, You get so big transfer rate when cached read?
> 
> I have SATA/320 controller and SATA/320 disk... It's just up to 800MB/s
> ...

 

as far as I understand it depends on a lot of components how high your cached read rates are:

- connections between north- & southbridge

- connection to ram

- to processor

- harddrive

=> so all in all the whole "infrastructure" of your computer

so this should indicate how high your theoretical maximal achievable throughput would be 

what mainboard do you have?

for me it's a P5W DH Deluxe & Corsair 6400 DDR2 Ram (@800 MHz), 2 GB, Conroe 6600 so perhaps those components might be the difference

is your controller connected via pci or pci-express?

 *Quote:*   

> Btw: Are You the KernelOfTruth from #reactos @ freenode?

 

nope, that's some other guy   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Mam nadzieje ze nikt sie nie obrazi za odrobinke angielskiego na polskim forum?

 

I don't understand this fully, but as far as I understand you're wondering why I'm posting under a polish forum while I only speak english

I was searching for some hdparm tweaks / settings and stumbled over this thread   :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

I have Athlon64 3000+ Venice @ FSB: 280MHz x9 = 2528MHz connected to Gigabyte K8NXP-9 (S939) with 1GB RAM DDR400 CL2.5 DualChannel

Maybe You are right...

I was just wondering why i have 800MHz if nForce4 Ultra which i have supports HT 1000MHz ;]

but never mind... forget it  :Razz: 

The last sentence i have written was directed to other polish users. I asked them if it is anything wrong we are talking English, in Polish section  :Razz: 

Hmm...

That's very interesting 'cos I saw a man with the same nick on also on #gentoo and #gentoo-xeffects...

It this nick is registered i don't think there are 2 people with the same nickname  :Razz: 

Soo? What's the truth?  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

## sadhu

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2840 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1419.72 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  254 MB in  3.01 seconds =  84.33 MB/sec
```

```
Model Number:       SAMSUNG HD321KJ                         

Serial Number:      S0MQJ1KP113148      

Firmware Revision:  CP100-10

Transport:          Serial, ATA8-AST, SATA 1.0a, SATA II Extensions, SATA Rev 2.5
```

Nie jest źle  :Wink: .

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *sadhu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /dev/sda:
> 
> ...

 

okazały   :Exclamation: 

(which motherboard do you have?)

----------

## Core

```
 Timing cached reads:   9222 MB in  2.00 seconds = 4615.71 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  226 MB in  3.01 seconds =  74.97 MB/sec

        Model Number:       ST3320620AS
```

I starsze sprzety:

```
 Timing cached reads:   1030 MB in  2.00 seconds = 514.11 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   82 MB in  3.01 seconds =  27.28 MB/sec

        Model Number:       WDC WD400AB-00BVA0

 Timing cached reads:   1042 MB in  2.00 seconds = 520.59 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  160 MB in  3.03 seconds =  52.84 MB/sec

        Model Number:       Maxtor 6Y200P0

 Timing cached reads:   600 MB in  2.00 seconds = 299.46 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   56 MB in  3.13 seconds =  17.89 MB/sec

        Model Number:       ST320423A
```

OT:

Przy okazji pierwszego postu chciałbym się przywitać. Czytuję już forum od pewnego czasu, ale do tej chwili

pozostawałem tylko obserwatorem  :Smile:  Na Gentoo siedzę dopiero od paru miesięcy wcześniej było PLD - jak

na razie jestem pod wielkim wrażeniem całego systemu i środowiska, które się nim zajmuje. Wszystko tu

działa - żadnych problemów, żadnych konfliktów a już 4 stacje robocze i 3 serwery na to przerzuciłem.

Nie wyobrażam sobie lepiej zorganizowanego i sprawniejszego distro. Po prostu zachwycające  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## Odinist

Przeszedłem na pata_via i mam o ponad połowę mniejszy 'timing cached reads'   :Sad:   Przedtem było ponad 800

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   636 MB in  2.00 seconds = 317.75 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  222 MB in  3.02 seconds =  73.56 MB/sec
```

Czym to może by spowodowane? 

```
ata3.00: ATA-7: WDC WD3200AAJB-00TYA0, 00.02C01, max UDMA/100
```

----------

## sadhu

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> okazały  
> 
> (which motherboard do you have?)

 

GIGABYTE 965P-DS4

and using viper sources 2.6.21-r2

----------

## Andry77

Timing cached reads:   1704 MB in  2.00 seconds = 851.99 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  508 MB in  3.00 seconds = 169.33 MB/sec

----------

## elementall

hdparm -Tt /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   6854 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3429.83 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  240 MB in  3.02 seconds =  79.58 MB/sec

----------

## MrRoland

root@cc:~> hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   14676 MB in  2.00 seconds = 7345.37 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  462 MB in  3.00 seconds = 153.77 MB/sec

root@cc:~>

If I stop all services I get ~9700 MB/s

Dual core xeon 3k with 3ware 9550sx, 4 gb ram and custom kernel with grsec.

3ware configured as raid10 with 4 10krpm raptors with ncq

----------

## MrX_MrY

Skromnie

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1258 MB in  2.00 seconds = 629.06 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  174 MB in  3.03 seconds =  57.35 MB/sec
```

info o HDD

Samsung 500GB PATA

----------

## SlashBeast

```
 Timing cached reads:   7852 MB in  1.99 seconds = 3937.92 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   94 MB in  3.04 seconds =  30.90 MB/sec

```

My Book WD ES Premium 500G over USB 2.0.

----------

## Bialy

Mi$ i gry:

```
Model Number:       SAMSUNG SP2504C

Serial Number:      S09QJ1MYC13805

Firmware Revision:  VT100-33

Timing cached reads:   1586 MB in  2.00 seconds = 793.16 MB/sec

Timing buffered disk reads:  224 MB in  3.00 seconds =  74.61 MB/sec
```

Magazyn:

```
Model Number:       SAMSUNG HD501LJ

Serial Number:      S0MUJDWPC11304

Firmware Revision:  CR100-12

Timing cached reads:   1758 MB in  2.00 seconds = 879.53 MB/sec

Timing buffered disk reads:  246 MB in  3.02 seconds =  81.48 MB/sec
```

Gentoo Linux:

```
Model Number:       SAMSUNG HD080HJ

Serial Number:      S08EJ1UP149711

Firmware Revision:  ZH100-47

Timing cached reads:   1508 MB in  2.00 seconds = 754.63 MB/sec

Timing buffered disk reads:  174 MB in  3.03 seconds =  57.48 MB/sec
```

----------

## frugo3000

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2132 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1066.39 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  248 MB in  3.02 seconds =  82.09 MB/sec

SAMSUNG HD321KJ  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Szybki ten Twój samsung, mój 320G Hitachi ma 73MBps. o_O

----------

## Sivert

```
Timing cached reads:   1898 MB in  2.00 seconds = 948.49 MB/sec

Timing buffered disk reads:  230 MB in  3.02 seconds =  76.17 MB/sec

ST3320620A
```

----------

## frugo3000

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Szybki ten Twój samsung, mój 320G Hitachi ma 73MBps. o_O

 

Po jego kupnie jak sprawdzałem to jego wydajność wynosiła ok ~90MB/s.   :Cool: 

----------

## tallica

2x ST3500320AS 500GB 7200.11

```

# cat /proc/mdstat 

Personalities : [raid0] [raid1] 

md1 : active raid0 sdc1[0] sdb1[1]

      20016768 blocks 64k chunks

      

md2 : active raid0 sdc2[0] sdb2[1]

      20016768 blocks 64k chunks

# hdparm -tT /dev/md1 /dev/md2

/dev/md1:

 Timing cached reads:   3282 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1640.84 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  634 MB in  3.01 seconds = 210.79 MB/sec

/dev/md2:

 Timing cached reads:   3348 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1674.30 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  630 MB in  3.00 seconds = 209.72 MB/sec
```

P.s Jak najlepiej testować prędkość zapisu?

----------

## timor

Co prawda już tutaj słałem raz ale zmieniła mi się konfiguracja dysków, więc zamieszczę uaktualnione wyniki.

sda:   SAMSUNG HD501LJ

sdb:   SAMSUNG HD501LJ

sdc:   SAMSUNG HD501LJ

sdd:   Seagate ST3250620AS

sde:   Seagate ST3160827AS

```
# uname -a && cat /proc/mdstat && hdparm -tT /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd /dev/sde /dev/md1 /dev/md2 /dev/md3 /dev/md4 

Linux quad 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 #13 SMP PREEMPT Thu Mar 20 11:03:16 CET 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Personalities : [raid0] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] 

md1 : active raid5 sdc2[2] sdb2[1] sda2[0]

      20000768 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/3] [UUU]

      

md2 : active raid5 sdc3[2] sdb3[1] sda3[0]

      20000768 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/3] [UUU]

      

md3 : active raid5 sdc5[2] sdb5[1] sda5[0]

      9992192 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/3] [UUU]

      

md4 : active raid0 sdc7[2] sdb7[1] sda7[0]

      1388521728 blocks 128k chunks

      

unused devices: <none>

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   7528 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3767.19 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  230 MB in  3.00 seconds =  76.56 MB/sec

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   7412 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3709.19 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  228 MB in  3.02 seconds =  75.52 MB/sec

/dev/sdc:

 Timing cached reads:   7392 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3699.33 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  230 MB in  3.02 seconds =  76.15 MB/sec

/dev/sdd:

 Timing cached reads:   7322 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3663.75 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  236 MB in  3.02 seconds =  78.17 MB/sec

/dev/sde:

 Timing cached reads:   7194 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3600.27 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  162 MB in  3.04 seconds =  53.23 MB/sec

/dev/md1:

 Timing cached reads:   7468 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3736.93 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  398 MB in  3.00 seconds = 132.48 MB/sec

/dev/md2:

 Timing cached reads:   7400 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3703.05 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  434 MB in  3.00 seconds = 144.62 MB/sec

/dev/md3:

 Timing cached reads:   7546 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3776.82 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  348 MB in  3.01 seconds = 115.62 MB/sec

/dev/md4:

 Timing cached reads:   7526 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3765.96 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  640 MB in  3.00 seconds = 213.22 MB/sec
```

----------

